# POST YOUR 240 PICS...



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

POST YOUR 240 PICS...


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I guess I'll start.



















I've got a site with most of my pics up here, including a bunch of my 180SX clip.

http://divizion.com/240/


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

here is mine.


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

i'll post mine in like a month... i get my black racing n1's, spl coilovers and z32 brakes... i have the wheels and brakes already but im waiting on spl to get more in!


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Here she is in storage....oh how I miss her....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

fuck, photobucket didnt work


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

hey drift machine is that ka from a 94 or up 240sx? cuz i thought there were any turbo's available for the 89-93 240


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Drift Machine, looks good. Are those the 5Zigen S13 wheels? How do you like them? Do you have any problems clearning the 300zx brakes? I'm considering getting a set but I don't plan to store my car in the winter so I need to find a set of winter wheels that will clear them too (working on my SR20 swap right now, brakes are close on the list though). 

kaptainkrollio, email me the pics at [email protected] and I'll host them for you.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

JDMJunior said:


> hey drift machine is that ka from a 94 or up 240sx? cuz i thought there were any turbo's available for the 89-93 240



no factory turbos on any USDM 240's


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

turbo kits.


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

i know there are no factory turbos im not slo but how did u turbo ur 240?


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

by the front it look like a 89-93, but the turbos i kno are for 94 and up and made by greddy. so is that engine a 89-93 or a 94-up?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

have you heard of custom turbo kits???? i dont want to flame you man, but...your dumb...:dumbass:


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

wow...i am lost.. no turbo available for 89-93 models? 

yea they are available in Japan!


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.samuraifiles.com/modules...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php


Sp4rKz Pics! my car is the stock red...


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

hongkongchick,how many 240's are there in there?! i see 4, and wats up with the black/white? was the car just recently fixed of body werk or sumtin?


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

fyi i was right the engine is from a 94 240sx so calm down :dumbass:


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

nad try not to flame so fast :loser:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

^who are u aiming these comments towards?


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

-Alex B.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Targa Top Status!!!! (PhotoShopped of Course)

















-Alex B.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

JDMJunior said:


> hey drift machine is that ka from a 94 or up 240sx? cuz i thought there were any turbo's available for the 89-93 240


The KA is from a 94 convertible. The chasis and body are a 91.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

HybridAndy said:


> Drift Machine, looks good. Are those the 5Zigen S13 wheels? How do you like them? Do you have any problems clearning the 300zx brakes? I'm considering getting a set but I don't plan to store my car in the winter so I need to find a set of winter wheels that will clear them too (working on my SR20 swap right now, brakes are close on the list though).
> 
> kaptainkrollio, email me the pics at [email protected] and I'll host them for you.


Yeah they are the 5zigen fno1r-c's, I absolutely love them. They have no problems clearing my 300zx TT brakes, though the clearance is not a great amount it's still enough.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

JDMJunior said:


> i know there are no factory turbos im not slo but how did u turbo ur 240?


I made a 'custom kit' I guess you could say, I did everything myself. Constructed my own IC piping and such. And for further reference the kits such as greddy aren't dependent upon what year the engine is, but rather what year the chasis and body are. Due to the IC piping being different from a s13 to a s14. As well as the s14 being OBD-II and the s13 being OBD-I.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Drift Machine said:


> As well as the s14 being OBD-II and the s13 being OBD-I.


Not exaclty, the 94.5-95.5 S14's were actually OBD I...... The S14 switched to OBD II for 96 and above..... just sharing a small fact... :thumbup: 

-Alex B.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

AlexAtMyNismo said:


> Not exaclty, the 94.5-95.5 S14's were actually OBD I...... The S14 switched to OBD II for 96 and above..... just sharing a small fact... :thumbup:
> 
> -Alex B.


This is true. I just didn't want to confuse him more then he already is :cheers:


----------



## HongKongChick (Sep 24, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> hongkongchick,how many 240's are there in there?! i see 4, and wats up with the black/white? was the car just recently fixed of body werk or sumtin?


yea there was body damage on my white one, so bought a shell, swapped everything over including the interrior, hood, driver door, fenders... then bought a hatch with no spoiler, so the hatch is now red. 



and there were actually five 240s there! two of them are mine, two of them were my friend's, and one (not in picture) is my bf's.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

Drift Machine said:


> Here she is in storage....oh how I miss her....


are those 5zigen rims 17" or 16"...if they are 16 what size tires do you have?
thanks


----------



## JDMJunior (Sep 16, 2004)

sure dont confuse me juss give me wrong info lol thanks anyway


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

The 5zigens are 17s.


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

love your setup.... very clean....

-Alex B.


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Alex what brand gauges are those? I like how you stayed with the white face theme.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*mine....*


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Opium I love how you kept the stock rims and kept other things such as the RHD looking stock.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

hey opium how much tint is on your car? looks pretty dark in the pics, is it legal? im asking cause my cars getting tinted on saturday and im kinda thinking limo tint on the rear 1/4 windows and the windsheild strip and then the most dark but still legal on the front windows and hatch...just wondering what you had

and what is long and sticky? lol


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Drift Machine said:


> Opium I love how you kept the stock rims and kept other things such as the RHD looking stock.


I keep it stock looking all the way right down to the cracks in the dash. They look right at home in the Arizona heat 



Kelso said:


> hey opium how much tint is on your car? looks pretty dark in the pics, is it legal? im asking cause my cars getting tinted on saturday and im kinda thinking limo tint on the rear 1/4 windows and the windsheild strip and then the most dark but still legal on the front windows and hatch...just wondering what you had
> 
> and what is long and sticky? lol


I don't think its legal really. It's Limo tint (5% I think) all the way around. My last car (sentra) had double limo all the way around. It was crazy hard to see out at night, but kept it nice and cool in the summer. Its still kind of hard to see at night with the windows up with normal limo tint. so I wouldn't really go that dark if you like to cruise with your windows up. I don't have a/c on the other hand so my windows are always down. 

As for the long and sticky comment.. that pic is from this 
thread where some kid on another forum claimed to have built my car.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

no way..no way..i remember reading the write up when you were building the car..no way, that guy is just..queer..you should cock smack him across the face..haha..


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

yeah that guy is super queer..! and that's why he got owned the way he did. If it wasn't the internet he would have got owned by a shovel and a pile of bricks. 

Anyways... anyone else going to post up?? I rike seeing mas s13's..


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

here my 240! :thumbup:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nice pig nose! I like that color as well.. not to mention you got one of the rare front ground effects lip thingamajig. That is one of the colors I want to paint my car eventually... And that parking lot looks prime for some burnout/donut action. Wish I could find one bare like that! Again.. nice car! :thumbup:


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Nice pig nose! I like that color as well.. not to mention you got one of the rare front ground effects lip thingamajig. That is one of the colors I want to paint my car eventually... And that parking lot looks prime for some burnout/donut action. Wish I could find one bare like that! Again.. nice car! :thumbup:


i didnt realize or know my lip was rare by any means? :thumbup: 


that parking lot would be incredible to do some idiotic things in except it is always totally lit up and its right in the middle of a township that is ludacrisly patrolled by police that are the biggest dickheads about everything! they are notorious for pull people who modify their cars over just to check them out a littel bit!

ohh ya something i forgot to mention is that i only paid 900 bucks for my 240! the car has 186k on it right now and was running like a champ before something in the fuel system decided to stop working so now she is just chilling in my garage on jackstands!


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)




----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

i thought i hated the spoiler when i took it off but now that i look at those older pics of my car i kinda miss the spoiler and rear wiper! 


ill just keep telling myself it was weight reduction cause that thing weights 50 lbs i swear!


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

I like it better without. I want to remove mine (car looks good and oddly familiar) but I don't feel like worrying about getting the holes welded up and the hatch repainted.


----------



## TwoForty (Sep 30, 2004)

HybridAndy said:


> I like it better without. I want to remove mine (car looks good and oddly familiar) but I don't feel like worrying about getting the holes welded up and the hatch repainted.


well my hatch lid is primer black now and i did the welding myself on the holes in the hatch


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

Currently filling the interior with beige leather + glovebox


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Damn't I love pignoses, most people hate them. But think they look badarse. 

Oh and I love the interior idea for your 200sx.


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

sabrex said:


>


Ha ha, it must be too early in the morning, I look at this pic and though "why did he run the radiator into the TB. Car looks good.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

no offense but im not liking the body kit and chrome rims on that one


btw, got my windows tinted today, looks awesome


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

yea, the body kit isnt to my taste..but i love the CA you got in there..


----------



## sabrex (Apr 1, 2004)

Kelso said:


> no offense but im not liking the body kit and chrome rims on that one
> 
> 
> btw, got my windows tinted today, looks awesome


I dont like it either but once you start i couldnt go back. 
Its a bit mixed on people likeing it. The wheels are cool but hey ho.

Is there a way of removeing the back windows to tint them your self?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

go to an auto glass specialist and have them remove it..


*735*


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/486315

pics of my car.its not the best looking car(paint) but its good enough lol


----------

